# Do You Make Your Husband Sandwiches?



## Adrienne (Aug 4, 2009)

Your both sitting down watching tv (or whatever you do on as leisure) and your husband asks if you can make him a sandwich, do you do it?

I can't find the source of the article but a recent poll stated that 42% said yes, 12% said maybe and 46% said no. Southern women were found to say yes more often than northern ones. Also, older women said yes more often than younger women.

So would you?


----------



## Ricciolina (Aug 4, 2009)

If I were married to my current boyfriend, I would. We have a very equal relationship and he treats me like a princess; I couldn't see myself not making one for him if he asked me nicely.


----------



## Karren (Aug 4, 2009)

My wife tells me to get my own sandwich... I don't make her any either because she hates P and J!! Lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 4, 2009)

It would depend on why he couldn't get up and make his own.

If he was involved with watching a great hockey game or movie - I would

If he was just being lazy - probably not


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 4, 2009)

It it was a simple sandwich then why not? Ill make one for myself too. My bf usually cooks for me because he is picky about food so he rather cook/make it himself.


----------



## Darla (Aug 4, 2009)

i think in a good relationship there is some give and take, so sometimes if i were involved it would be nice to get a sandwich, in other times i might ask what she might like


----------



## internetchick (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes, but that goes both ways. He has brought me food and drinks.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 4, 2009)

My husband works 12-16 hours a day, hell yeah I can make him a sandwich and then some


----------



## ~Angela~ (Aug 4, 2009)

I do. Definitely! He would do it for me


----------



## Maysie (Aug 4, 2009)

Of course I'd make him a sandwich. It's a good way to show your affection and I agree with Darla that there's give and take


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 4, 2009)

if I was up, or getting myself a sandwich, then sure! if i was really tired or upset or there was some good reason, then no, he could get his own sandwhich! LOL

I thought this thread was going to be about for lunches, you know? like every day for work, do you make him sandwiches. I think it depends how you have allotted chores. If you do the cooking, then making him lunch is not unfair.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 4, 2009)

I probably would, if he asked nicely LOL It all depends on the situation, when I have a boyfriend I generally spoil them rotten and love making them food, so I'd probably be fine about it. I tend to agree with Rosies list of reasons.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Aug 4, 2009)

depends, if i was getting up anyway to get food sure, but if he was just being lazy and i was not getting anything to eat also than proboably not. (plus my boy would never ask me to make a sandwich, he knows i am a failure at any and all types of food preperation)


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 4, 2009)

I saw a similar discussion regarding getting someone coffee or drinks somewhere else online and it blew my mind how many people said no. As an example, if a friend came over I would definitely offer then a drink or appetizers or whatever was appropriate at the time. Well if I would do that for my friend why would I not for the person I claim to love so much?

I have a wonderful husband who is my partner and not my boss. He works very hard to take care of me and our children so at the end of the day if I realize that he wants something, of course I will get it. He would get it for me if I asked. There are the rude people out there who order others around, but come on, maybe you shouldn't have married or be dating someone like that.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 4, 2009)

That's what got my attention about this poll. Who knew so much thought went into making a sandwich for your spouse lol?

For me it depends. If I'm already up then sure why not but if were both laying on the couch being lazy then he can get his own sandwich lol. It was different when he worked and I stayed at home. Like Aprill's husband, he worked about 12-16 hour days so I would gladly do it for him.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 4, 2009)

I do sometimes and other times I tell him to make his own and he does the same to me.


----------



## lolaB (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, I would and I do make my SO sandwiches or whatever when he's over. He does the same for me when I'm at his place. It's pretty balanced.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 4, 2009)

sure, if he makes me one too.


----------



## Chaeli (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes. Most definately yes. I rarely ever have to ask for anything because my SO always offers to me so when they ask me to do anything for them I simply do it without complaining.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 18, 2009)

Why not? I mean if you're married to him, you should be able to make him a sandwich and vice versa...


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 21, 2009)

I missed this thread! I make him sandwiches all the time. He makes things for me a lot too. He makes me breakfast in bed at least one time a week. Eggs Benedict.. yummy!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sure.He is usually the one who cooks, because he enjoys it a lot and gets home way earlier from work than me but occasionally I'll make him "Egg McMoira" sandwiches for breakfast. I don't really cook, and I am ashamed of that....My goal is to learn.

Sorry I drifted off topic, but yes I would make a sandwich for my honey as long as it wasn't a demanding "Git me a sammich" thing!


----------



## xFlossy (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes of course I would! He cooks and does most things I ask him to, so why not


----------



## Kraezinsane (Feb 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ricciolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If I were married to my current boyfriend, I would. We have a very equal relationship and he treats me like a princess; I couldn't see myself not making one for him if he asked me nicely.



I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## nellreno (Feb 4, 2010)

I would. Out of the two of us I'm more domestic, he's lost when it comes to cleaning and cooking so I just usually do those. Unless he wants a very complicated sandwich, then he's better off just making it himself lol.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Feb 7, 2010)

i do ill make him a sandwich bring him a beer or pour him some scotch


----------



## knickers13 (Feb 7, 2010)

If he wants me to I will, but his sandwiches taste better than mine!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 7, 2010)

I usually do when he asks but I like his sandwiches better. For some reason we can put the exact same stuff on em but his always taste better.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 7, 2010)

so true sweet, my ex used to make the best darn hot chocolate. I got the recipe off him but his always tasted way better.


----------



## lovelysarahg (Feb 7, 2010)

If we're sitting around watching tv and I get up to get something from the kitchen - sure I'd make him one. I'm sure he'd do the same for me


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Feb 8, 2010)

I would do it because he would definitely do it for me


----------

